# Clausing Lathe - $950 (hayward / castro valley, CA)



## MrWhoopee

Atlas Clausing Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

For sale here we have an Atlas Clausing Lathe. Model is 5310. Made in USA 12 3/4" swing 35"...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Nogoingback

"This thing is heavy. The chip pan alone is heavier than some chinese lathes."

I like the seller already.    Good price as well.


----------



## Nogoingback

delete


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Nogoingback said:


> "This thing is heavy. The chip pan alone is heavier than some chinese lathes."
> 
> I like the seller already.    Good price as well.


the lathe is about 40 miles from me. 

if i needed another, this would be on the good lathes list


----------



## Nogoingback

What does need have to do with it?


----------



## Madgepetto

I bought this very machine, and a pile of CXA tools with it.Anyone know the specs for the spindle nose adapter?No size quoted in the manual, the spindle looks to be 1.375" inside and the nose opens up to 1.500"...Gotta get an adapter so i can stick a dead center in there for long barrel work.

Many thanks for any info!

Paul


----------



## MrWhoopee

This is from the Brochure & Accessories List. Looks like the all-too-common yet uncommon MT 4-1/2.


			http://www.d-and-d.com/misc/MANUALS/CLAUSING/Clausing5400BrochureAccessoriesOnly-1958.pdf


----------



## mmcmdl

L00 spindle and a 4 1/2 MT is correct .


----------



## Madgepetto

Thank you both! I'm off to find some parts! The machine is pretty tatty looking, but everything indicates well, spindle has maybe 3 tenths runout , if that much, the old Buck 3 jaw adjusts right in to wherever you want.Needs a good live center for the tailstock, ways are pretty good except for a few minor scars up near the chuck as usual.

The  Aloris CXA toolpost and holders are a bit oversized for this lathe but they're in beautiful shape so I done did it.No substitute for cubic inches I guess.

Thanks again, 
Paul


----------

